# Rhein bei Köln



## der Oberberger (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!

Die Friedfischsaison fängt bald wieder an. So habe ich mir überlegt nun vermehrt am Rhein bei Köln zu fischen. Ich habe letztes Jahr mal in Köln-Poll mit Köfi auf Zander geangeln, doch da nichts lief bin ich kurzerhand auf Weissfisch mit Futterkorb umgestiegen. Die Buhnen dort waren aber scheinbar ein schlechter Angelplatz und daher fing ich nur ein Paar Brassen und Rotaugen. So nun meine Frage: Kennt einer von euch an der Rhein-Stecke von Köln bis Bonn gute Barben und Weissfischangelplätze? Ich habe schon davon gehört dass die Aussenkurven recht gut sein sollen. Könnt ihr dass bestätigen? Über ein paar gute Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen!#6 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

|wavey: Hi Oderberger!

Ich wohne nicht weit weg von Köln und das interessiert mich auch.;+ 

Wie kommst du auf den Namen Oderberger????? Hat das was mit der Stadt an der Oder zu tun??#c 

Petri!


----------



## der Oberberger (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

@ Drillinghase: Mein Benutzername ist der O*b*erberger. Ich wohne in Eckenhagen, Gemeinde Reichshof (Skigebiet), Kreisstadt Gummersbach, OBERBERGISCHER Kreis. Der Name kommt also von der Region ca. 50km östlich von Köln. Ist zwar etwas ungewöhnlich, aber war halt son ne Idee. Mit der Oder habe ich rein gar nichts am Hut.|supergri 

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

|kopfkrat Oh, Sorry!

Da habe ich mich wohl ganz schön verlesen?


----------



## der Oberberger (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

@ Drilinghase: Macht ja nix, aber wo liegt denn Bad Camberg? 


@ alle: Weiß denn keiner was?


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

|wavey: Nähe von Limburg. Katzensprung so zu sagen!!:g 

Ist wohl noch nicht das richtige Wetter für genaue Aussagen???


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Brauchbare Stellen sind meiner Meinung nach im Leverkusener Raum zu finden.
Rheindorf, Hitdorf. da geht eigentlich immer was.
Gute Stellen findet ihr in Hitdorf hinter MAZDA oder etwas weiter an der Hefefabrik.
Zwische Fähre und Hafeneinfahrt ist auch ganz ok.
Hab da schon öfter gute Barben gefangen.


----------



## der Oberberger (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

@Garfield: Wie sieht es da aus? Wie weit muss man auswerfen und welche Futterkorbgewichte benötigt man dort?


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Strömungskante so ca.30m würde ich sagen
Die Körbe sollten schon so um 80 - 100 g haben, die Strömung ist schon nicht schlecht.
Es gibt aber auch geschützte Stellen dort.
Ich mach mal ein paar Fotos und stell sie rein.


----------



## der Oberberger (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

@ Garfield: Danke für deine Tipps. Das mit den Fotos wär echt klasse!#6 


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Garfield: Danke für deine Tipps. Das mit den Fotos wär echt klasse!#6
> 
> 
> Gruss der Oberberger


Mal sehen ob ich es heute noch schaffe, sonst morgen.


----------



## der Oberberger (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

@ Garfield: Hat ja zeit. Trotzdem schon mal danke!!#6 


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Garfield0815 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

So. bin wieder da.
Die  Ausbeute  ist zwar nicht so berauschend, war doch schon etwas spät,
aber ich denke man kann noch was erkennen.

Bild 1: Fähre Hitdorf Blick Richtung Leverkusen / Mazda Werk
Bild 2: Blickrichtung Hitdorf Hafeneinfahrt / (Hefe Fabrik)
Bild 3: Blickrichtung Mazda Werk  ca. 500m von Fähre entfernt aufgenommen
Bild 4: Blick Richtung Hafeneinfahrt ca. 1km von Fähre entfernt aufgenommen

Ich hoffe ihr könnt was erkennen, war leider schon etwas zu spät.
Ich mach aber nochmal Bilder um die Mittagszeit.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Hast du etwa noch Brot mitgenommen & damit all die Wasservögel herbeigeholt...?

Schöne Pic.

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du etwa noch Brot mitgenommen & damit all die Wasservögel herbeigeholt...?
> 
> Schöne Pic.
> 
> Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


nööö, die waren schon vor mir da  |supergri


----------



## der Oberberger (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

@ Garfield: Herzlichen Dank für die super Fotos. Die helfen mir sehr weiter.#6 Auf den Bildern (Bild3) ist bei der Buhne eine Strömungskante zu sehen. Die geht wie ich schwach gesehen habe noch weiter den Strom hinab- oder? Ist dass die Strömungskarte von der du sprichst (Barben?) ? 


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Anderson (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Hallo Zusammen!
Um das ganze vielleicht noch perfekter (Garfield0815 #6  #6 )zu machen werde ich jetzt gleich mal losdüsen und von der genau gegenüberliegenden Seite ein paar Fotos schiessen.
Hab doch ne neue Kamera und komme von der linken Rheinseite |supergri 

Bis heut abend.
Anderson |wavey:


----------



## Ralle76 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Schön anzuschaun die Bilder!
Werde mich dort wohl auch nochmal einfinden.
Falls Interesse an gemeinsamen Ausflügen besteht, einfach PN.

Mensch Andersson. Lang nix mehr voneinander gehört!  |wavey: 
Fährt dein Galaxy noch?


----------



## Ralle76 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Wie ich sehe finden sich hier die ganzen kölsch Frohnaturen ein!


----------



## buddha (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Der Galaxy fährt, un wie!! Han ich vorhin noch üvverhollt :m


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

|kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  Was war jetzt das ???
Na egal......



			
				Anderson schrieb:
			
		

> Um das ganze vielleicht noch perfekter (Garfield0815   )zu machen werde ich jetzt gleich mal losdüsen und von der genau gegenüberliegenden Seite ein paar Fotos schiessen.


Gute Idee, von der anderen Seite kenne ich es nicht.
Wie heißt das da wo die Fähre anlegt?
Muß zu meiner Schande gestehen noch nicht auf der anderen Seite gewesen zu sein.
Ist das Langel?

Ich war auch nochmal los, um die Stelle im hellen zu Fotografieren.
Also hier jetzt die Bilder:
1. Blick ab Fähre in Richtung Leverkusen MAZDA Werk (Mazda ist ca. 500m hinter der letzen Buhe)
2. Letzte Buhne von der Fähre aus in Richtung LEV
3. Letzte Buhne Blick zurück zur Fähre


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

1. Buhne direkt an der Fähre Blickrichtung Hafeneinfahrt (die Stelle mit den Schwänen)
2. Fähre Hitdorf im Hintergrund die Stelle von Bild 1
3. Weg Richtung Hafeneinfahrt
4. Das ganze nochmal auf der Hafenseite


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

1. Hafenbecken
2. Richtung Monheim mit der Fabrik, da gibt es auch noch Buhnenfelder.
Ein großes direkt an der Hafeneinfahrt.
Im Hafenbecken ist ein separater Schein erforderlich.

Guckst du auch hier


----------



## Anderson (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*



			
				karpfenmaus schrieb:
			
		

> Na hör mal die Fotos sind doch gut, was soll das jetzt???
> Toll für die Kamera........ und super für die Seite.....
> Aber es sind doch schon Foto´s drin, biste so einer der meint alles besser machen zu müssen als andere???



Ohne Komentar #d 

Anderson


----------



## Forellenudo (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Schöne Bilder Stefan #6


----------



## Anderson (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Hallo 
Hier jetzt meine Fotos

Bild1 Fähranleger Hitdorf
Bild2 Hitdorfer Hafen im Hintergrund Hefefabrik
Bild3 Ufer vor Mazdagelände


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Danke danke, man war das kalt  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Forellenudo (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Wann haste die schönen Bilder denn gemacht Stefan?würde die auf meiner Hompage einbauen #6


----------



## Anderson (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Hier kann  Boardie buddha was zu sagen ,ist sein Hausrevier !

Bild1 Seitenarm in Worringen
Bild2 Blick von Worringen stromaufwärts !


Ja Garfield0815 ist der Fähranleger in Langel.Im Restaurant "Fährhaus" gibts ne nette Terasse mit tollem Ausblick.Solltest du mal antesten.

Grüsse Anderson #6  |wavey:


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Wann haste die schönen Bilder denn gemacht Stefan?


Heute Nachmittag, vor knapp 3 Stunden.

@ Anderson
Sieht ja fast noch interessanter aus wie die Hitdorfer Seite.
Weiß jemand was die überfahrt kostet? :g


----------



## Laksos (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Anderson,
da, von wo aus du die 2 Fotos gemacht hast, darfste aber nicht stehen, ist doch zertifiziertes Werksgelände ... .   
Hast du von dort geangelt? 
Für den verschlammten Seitenarm gilt die Rheinkarte nicht mehr. Mit dem Rheinschein darf man nur in der Hauptströmung angeln.


----------



## der Oberberger (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

@ Anderson und Garfield: Eure Fotos sind echt super geworden!!!#6 #6 

Doch an welchen Stellen (am besten eine die auf einem Foto ist) lohnt es sich am ehesten auf Barben zu fischen(sollte bloß nicht zu überlaufen sein)? Eher am freien Fluss oder an den Buhnen? Wo liegt z. B. das Mazda-Werk? Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung über die Orte;+  - Straßennamen oder markannte Punkte wären nicht schlecht. 
Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Anfahrtsbeschreibung.

D51580 Reichshof/Eckenhagen   AS Eckenhagen (27)   
inks abbiegen auf L324   AS Eckenhagen (27)    
geradeaus weiter auf L96   AS Eckenhagen (27)   
bei AS Eckenhagen (27) rechts auffahren auf A4/E40     
am AK Köln-Ost (27)(16) geradeaus weiter auf A3/E35      
am AK Leverkusen (98)(23) halb rechts halten auf A1/E37      
halb rechts halten auf A1/E37   Düsseldorf-Süd/Koblenz    
am AK Leverkusen-West (99)(28) rechts halten auf A59     
halb rechts auffahren auf A59   Lev.-Rheindorf/Düsseldorf   
bei AS Rheindorf (27) halb rechts halten auf L293N\Yitzhak-Rabin-Strasse   Hitdorf/Rheindorf   
rechts abbiegen auf L293N\Yitzhak-Rabin-Strasse
rechts abbiegen auf L293\Hitdorfer Strasse    
in Hitdorf links abbiegen auf Hafenstrasse    
bei D51371 Leverkusen/Hitdorf  

Wenn du bei AS Rheindorf abfährst bist du nach `nem Kilometer am Mazda Werk.
Dann entweder an der Fähre parken und Richtung Hafeneinfahrt gehen. Beitrag 23 Bild3
Oder du fährst die Hitdorferstr. weiter geradeaus (heißt später Rheinuferstr.) bis zur Hefefabrik. Beitrag 24 Bild 2; das ist die Fabrik. Dann von da wieder Richtung  Hafeneinfahrt, halt nur von der anderen Seite.Oder da im Hauptstrom.
Ich würde es da versuchen, aber vielleicht hat Anderson noch nen andern Vorschlag.
Melde dich doch mal wenn du hinfährst...


----------



## buddha (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*



			
				Anderson schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kann Boardie buddha was zu sagen ,ist sein Hausrevier !
> 
> Bild1 Seitenarm in Worringen
> Bild2 Blick von Worringen stromaufwärts !



Jo, dat is "mein" Revier  . Sind nicht schlecht die Stellen, Langel lohnt aber mehr. Langel ist zudem noch einfacher zu befischen. 
Beim Worringer Hafen ist es leider so wie Laksos es sagt  >>>



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> Für den verschlammten Seitenarm gilt die Rheinkarte nicht mehr. Mit dem Rheinschein darf man nur in der Hauptströmung angeln.



Aber.........es sei denn man ist Worringer und kann den Kollegen "nett"  |evil:  erklären warum man hier angeln darf  |supergri   :g  (kleiner Insider)


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Und noch ne Karte..... Bitte sehr


----------



## der Oberberger (1. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

@ Garfield, buddha etc.: So, jetzt weiß ich wovon ihr sprecht. Absolut großes dankeschön für die super Tipps!!!#6 

Das muss ich aber noch wissen:Was ist jetzt genau die richtige Strömungskante? Ist es die Stelle, an der vom Ufer aus zum ersten mal dunkle Strömung zu erkennen ist? Ach ja, ab wann lohnt sich das Fischen auf Barben am Rhein wieder?

Gruss der


----------



## Garfield0815 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Garfield, buddha etc.:  Ist es die Stelle, an der vom Ufer aus zum ersten mal dunkle Strömung zu erkennen ist? Ach ja, ab wann lohnt sich das Fischen auf Barben am Rhein wieder?
> 
> Gruss der


Zu 1 : ja
Zu 2: Gute Frage, ist im Moment saukalt hier. 
ICH WÜRDE AUF ETWAS HÖHERE TEMPERATUREN WARTEN
Sorry Groß/ Klein Taste.
Allerdings ist die Barbe noch offen bis 15. Mai |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

Die Schonzeiten:
Schonzeiten in Nordrhein-Westfalen (Rhein)

Aal 35 cm Keine
Barbe 35 cm 15 Mai bis 15 Juni
Nase 25 cm 1 März bis30 April
Karpfen 35 cm Keine
Hecht 45 cm 15 Februar bis 30 April
Aland 25 cm Keine
Bachforelle 25 cm 20 Oktober bis 15 März
Seeforelle 50 cm 20 Oktober bis 15 März
Seesaibling 30 cm 20 Oktober bis 15 März
Bachsaibling 25 cm 20 Oktober bis 15 März
Regenbogenforelle keine 20 Oktober bis 15 März
Wels 50 cm Keine
Zander 40 cm 1 April bis 31 Mai
Äsche 30 cm 1 März bis 30 April
Schleie 20 cm Kein

Versuchen würde ich es........


----------



## der Oberberger (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

@ garfield: "Versuchen würde ich es..." .... jetzt schon? |kopfkrat  Ich weiß ja nicht recht...


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Garfield0815 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Naja, bischen kalt ist es ja schon   |scardie:  |scardie:  |scardie: 

Mußt dich halt warm anziehen  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ralle76 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Ich empfehle warme Klamotten und Suppe!!! :m


----------



## der Oberberger (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Ich meine von den Fangchancen gesehen... Besteht schon Hoffnung auf Fisch oder ist das nur Maden gefrieren (baden)|supergri .


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Ralle76 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Ich war im Januar des öfteren am Rhein. Ausbeute waren zwei Barben (um die 40cm) und eine handvoll Bisse. Nicht so der Hit. Ich werde wohl auch noch das Ende der Blizzards abwarten. Ansonsten ist der Rhein aber ein tolles Gewässer mit großem Potential. Nicht einfach zu handlen, aber immer wieder schön.
Der Artikel im AB-Magazin treibt mich in Zukunft eher an die Erft.


----------



## Schuppenbändiger (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Hallo alle zusammen !

Was ganz wichtig um diese Zeit am Rhein ist um seinen Fisch zu fangen, ist neben der Wassertemperatur meiner Meinung nach sogar wichtiger, der wechsel des Wasserspiegels (Rheinpegel). Bei über mehreren Tagen gleich bleibendem Wasserspiegel steigen die Chancen auf gute Fisch. 
Gute Winterplätze sind auch an den Warmwassereinläufen in den Rhein, wie z.B. in Hitdorf an der Hefefabrik.

Um den Wasserspiegel beobachten zu können füge ich euch hier mal einen Link ein.
http://grdc.bafg.de/servlet/is/5412/

Da bekommt ihr 2 mal am Tag den Rheinpegel, schön grafisch dargestellt.

Gruß Schuppenbändiger


----------



## Wedaufischer (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Guter Link, ist aber nichts als die Aufbereitung von ELWIS.


----------



## der Oberberger (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Wo ist denn diese Hefefabrik in Hitdof und der dazugehörige Warmwassereinlauf (auf der Karte)? Sind dort Buhnen oder freier Strom?

@ Ralle: Wie oft warst du denn angeln? 2 Barben sind doch gar nicht so übel - dazu noch die vielen Bisse.

Ach ja, wenn man im "Winter" auf Barben fischen will - ist eher mehr oder weniger Futter notwendig und ändert sich etwas an den Standplätzen der Barben (Strömungskante?)?

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## KölnerAngler (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Hallo Oberberger,

die Poller Wiesen kanst Du mitlerweile ziemlich vergessen.
Dank der Kormorane ist der Fischbestand dort ziemlich in den Fritten.
Versuchs doch mal am Rhein zwischen Westhoven und Porz, da gibt es viele interessante Stellen, auch der Einlauf der Wupper in den Rhein bei Leverkusen lohnt sich.
Von den hier genannten Stellen in Hitdorf usw. habe ich bis jetzt auch nur positives gehört.

Viel Spaß beim Testen der Stellen und viel Erfolg


Kölnerangler


----------



## Garfield0815 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*



			
				der Oberberger schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn diese Hefefabrik in Hitdof und der dazugehörige Warmwassereinlauf (auf der Karte)? Sind dort Buhnen oder freier Strom?


Auf der Karte oben links, ungefähr in der Mitte der Icons.
Kannste auch lesen wenn du genau hinsiehst.
Beim speichern hats die Farben leider erwischt  #c

Achso , das hast du beide Möglichkeiten, Strom und Buhne


----------



## der Oberberger (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

@ Garfield: Ach ja, hatte ich ganz übersehen. In wiefern ist der Warmwassereinlauf dort denn zu erkennen (irgendein Rohr, eine Zulaufrinne)?

Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Garfield0815 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Hallo Oberberger

das nachfolgende hat hakengröße1 gerade in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben.

Das ist Leverkusen - Hitdorf ( neben dem Hitdorfer - Hafen )
Auf ca. 100 Meter Länge eine markante Stelle mit zwei Buhnen, einem kleinen - wie eine Hafeneinfahrt - aussehendem Becken ( man muss dort die Tiefenverhältnisse genau kennen, sonst Dauerhänger ) und der Highlight sind die Rohre, aus denen aus der Hefefabrik die fischfreudige Fracht in den Rhein abgelassen wird.
Wirklich eine interessante Angelstelle ( insbesondere auf den zwei ca. 30 Meter langen Buhnen ) aber - wie immer im Leben - gibt es auch hier Nachteile:
Total überfischt und am Wochenende überlaufen; direkt an der Hefe kaum Parkmöglichkeit und eigentlich nur in der Woche interessant.
Dennoch wäre das bei den Witterungsverhältnissen vielleicht ein Versuch wert ( die Mehrzahl der Angler sitzt vermutlich vor dem Ofen )


----------



## Ralle76 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

@Obergerger
Ich bin die niehler Buhnen entlanggezogen, auf der Mühlheimer Seite und am Katzenkopf. Da ich im Januar recht viel Zeit hatte kam ich auf 9 Angeltage. Die Barben fing ich in Mühlheim am Hausbot des Rudervereins (keine schöne, aber recht gute Stelle). Mit nicht der Hit meine ich, dass es bei der Kälte schön ist ein wenig mehr zu tun zu haben. Mit der Spinnrute war meine Ausbeute gleich null.
Je schöner das Wetter, desto besser verkrafte ich Tage des Nixfangens.


----------



## der Oberberger (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Ja gut, dann werde ich es da mal versuchen. Doch wenn es so überlaufen an der Hefefabrik ist dann werde ich es wohl häufiger an der Stelle Beitrag 23 Bild 3 (Karte) versuchen . Scheint doch ganz gut zu sein - oder?


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Garfield0815 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Gut sind die Stellen eigentlich alle.
Da mußt du allerdings gut nen km laufen.
Am besten direkt an der Fähre parken Und dann nach rechts Richtung Hafeneinfahrt.
Bei dem momentanen Wetter ist an der Hefe Fabrik aber auch nichts los.


----------



## Fruehling (2. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

...wer's ganz komfortabel mag, fährt Richtung Monheim-Baumberg und achtet auf der rechten Seite hinter der Ortsausfahrt Monheim auf das neue Industriegebiet (ehemals altes Shell-Gelände), denn dort gibt's seit Jahren schon Barben ohne Ende an der Strömungskante, die nur ein paar Meter vom Ufer entfernt ist, (meine Größte lag bei weit über 70 - Montage mit Anti-Tangle-Boom und 100 gr Birnenblei + Futterkorb - das liegt über Monate ein einer Stelle...*lol*)...übrigens wurde exakt dort vor ein paar Jahren der 47 Pfund-Spiegelkarpfen beim Aalangeln gefangen...

Parkmöglichkeiten en masse vorhanden und gerade jetzt bei der Kälte ganz dicke Rotaugen auf ebensolche Goudastücke...

Den Barben würde ich stark Duftendes, wie z.B. Frühstücksfleisch anbieten, und/oder in die Mischung fürs Futterkörbchen Parmesan, Backvanillin oder Mandelaroma geben - bewährt hat sich auch gequollener Hanf als Partikel (gibt's ja fertig zu kaufen) - Köder hingegen, außer Frühstücksfleisch, ausnahmslos Madenbündel...

Ansonsten ist die Stelle auf der anderen Rheinseite am Fähranleger top...

Weitere hochinteressante Stellen sind in Köln-Niehl die Einfahrt zum Ölhafen und die Einfahrt zum Niehler Hafen...aber pssssst...|supergri

Ein Treffen in der Gegend wär schon coolo...


----------



## der Oberberger (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

@ Fruehling: Auch dir danke für die Tipps.#6  Doch hättest du vielleicht eine Karte oder ein Foto ven dem Gelänge in Monheim?


Gruss der Oberberger


----------



## Fruehling (3. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Nicht wirklich, müßte runterfahren...aber dort:

http://monheim.de/stadtprofil/luftbilder/215.html

http://stadtplan.koeln.de/map.asp?sid=1bf6b1165739842bf7eb0b65199cdfa3&id=3802&num= (Hafen Köln Niehl)

http://stadtplan.koeln.de/map.asp?sid=1bf6b1165739842bf7eb0b65199cdfa3&id=323&num= (Ölhafen Köln Niehl)

http://stadtplan.koeln.de/map.asp?sid=1bf6b1165739842bf7eb0b65199cdfa3&id=3163&num= (Fähre Köln Langel)

sieht man eigentlich alles... #h


----------



## ArturO (10. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Hallow zusammen.
Ich komme aus Roggendorf , das liegt direkt neben Worringen.
Ich würde gerne mal wissen wo genau Buddah angelt.
Ich angle in Worringen neben dem Autohaus und der Tankstelle.
Letzen Sommer/Herbst hatte ich glück mit Köderfischen und davor der Sommer eher mit Gummifischen.
Kann einer sagen ob er in letzer Zeit in der nähe von meinem Angelplatz angeln war oder vielleicht mal gehen will.


----------



## KölnerAngler (10. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Hallo zusammen,

so wenn das Wetter so bleibt( sonnig und angenehm) geh ich morgen zum Angeln.#: 
Mal sehen was Weißfisch und Co. so treiben.
Werde entweder zur Südbrücke dackeln oder wenn das Wetter nicht so toll ist,:c   unter der Severinsbrücke oder Deutzer Brücken fischen .
Reitzen würde mich auch die Zoobrücke, aber ob ich wirklich Lust habe von der Bahn bis dahin zu latschen, mal sehen.|kopfkrat

Werde auf jedenfall meine neue Heavyfeeder testen, hoffe Barbe und Freunde werden sich zu meinem Köder bequemen.

Bis dann#h 

KölnerAngler


----------



## ArturO (22. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Hat einer was fangen können bei dem Hochwasser?
Ich hatte mit meinem Vater weder beim Raubfischangeln noch beim Brassenangeln Efolg.
Lohnt es sich auf Barben zu probieren, bzw haben wir nicht schon Schonzeit?


----------



## levalex (22. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

ich war am samstag am rhein in leverkusen. in 6 stunden hatte ich einen einzigen 
biss, der mir 5 sekunden nach dem anschlag das vorfach sprengte.
werde jetzt erstmal warten, bis das wasser wieder etwas zurückgeht....
ist einfach noch zu viel!


----------



## Ralle76 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

Gestern Hitdorf Hefe. Knapp 6Std. zu zweit. Keinen Zupfer. Weder Made, Wurm noch Käse am Haar. Dafür guten Wind und leichten Sonnenbrand auf der Nase.


----------



## barta (25. August 2005)

*AW: Rhein bei Köln*

hey garfield...würde in der egge auch mal gerne wieder angeln gehen...is schon ewig her...aber anner hefe stinkts mir zu sehr...
lass uns doch irgendwann mal zusammen dort irgendwo gehen... an der wuppermündung, oder so...

grüße

barta


----------

